# Helix Server läuft nicht



## flerli (3. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe vor einen Real Media Stream aufzubauen. Dafür habe ich einen Helix Server von Real installiert und gestartet. Um den Live-Stream zu testen habe ich das Tool STLA.BAT gestartet. Dieses Tool ist beim Server mit dabei und simuliert einen LiveStream. Ich kann mir das Video lokal anschauen unter: rtsp://lokaleip:554/broadcast/live.rm

In den Admin - Bereich komme ich auch.

Nun versuche ich aber von außen auf den Helix Server zuzugreifen. Ich habe dazu einen DynDNS-Namen registriert und auf meine aktuelle INet IP geleitet. Wenn ich versuche so auf den Server zuzugreifen, dann klappt das nicht. Weder direkt über die INet IP noch über den DynDNS Namen. Der Real One Player meldet, dass er den Server nicht findet.

Habe auch einen Apache-Server installiert, bei dem klappt das wunderbar. Ich stoppe auch den Apache-Server damit es da keine Port-Konflikte gibt.

Meine technischen Daten sind:

DSL-Modem Teledat 331 mit Ethernet-Schnittstelle
T-DSL Flat
WindowsXP

Vielleicht hat ja von Euch auch schon mal jemand versucht einen Helix Server zum Laufen zu bringen und kennt meine Probleme. Kann es sein, dass T-Online bestimmte Ports dichtmacht um Real-Streaming zu verhindern?

Danke im voraus

Florian


----------

